# Slo mo roof



## cda (Jan 17, 2017)

Looks neat


http://www.sportingnews.com/other-s...lapses-during-game/1m7yx8ltvdx4m1dpfvpzaldc23


----------



## fatboy (Jan 17, 2017)

WOW, at least it was slow mo, and not a complete, sudden failure.........


----------

